# Analog to DMX



## mstaylor (Apr 2, 2010)

This a question I shouldn't have to ask but I am anyway. I have a very old two scene preset board that has a side control for the house. There are also two remote locations that control the house. I would like to take an Express have in another hall, bring it over to the main hall just for houselights initially, then later the rest of the lights. 
I want to figure how to handle analog dimmers via DMX, I am having a brain cramp. When I expand to all the lights I will buy new dimmers. In the old space I have two architectual dimmer packs, Leprecon 12 channel, that will move over for houselights eventually, imediately if necessary. I will put in ETC dimmers for the stage lighting in the second phase. 
The reason I don't want to move the Leprecon dimmers now is I want to not have to replace them where they are now. When I make the change I will put ETC dimmers in the old space and get a new board for there.
I need to do as quickly as possible because the houselight portion of the board has taken a dump and I need a short term solution that is quick. 
Now I have given an extremely long version of a simple question, any solutions.


----------



## JCarroll (Apr 2, 2010)

Northlight Systems DMX512 decoder, 0-10 VDC output.


----------



## Footer (Apr 2, 2010)

What are the outputs from your console into the dimmers?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 2, 2010)

CB search results for DMX to analog. 

Note that an "Analog to DMX" is possible (DFD model ANL48DMX) but rare, as why anyone would want to use an analog console to control "modern" dimmers is beyond me. Converters are always specified as "what the console outputs" to "what the dimmers want."


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 2, 2010)

mstaylor said:


> This a question I shouldn't have to ask but I am anyway. I have a very old two scene preset board that has a side control for the house. There are also two remote locations that control the house. I would like to take an Express have in another hall, bring it over to the main hall just for houselights initially, then later the rest of the lights.
> I want to figure how to handle analog dimmers via DMX, I am having a brain cramp. When I expand to all the lights I will buy new dimmers. In the old space I have two architectual dimmer packs, Leprecon 12 channel, that will move over for houselights eventually, imediately if necessary. I will put in ETC dimmers for the stage lighting in the second phase.
> The reason I don't want to move the Leprecon dimmers now is I want to not have to replace them where they are now. When I make the change I will put ETC dimmers in the old space and get a new board for there.
> I need to do as quickly as possible because the houselight portion of the board has taken a dump and I need a short term solution that is quick.
> Now I have given an extremely long version of a simple question, any solutions.



That's an ETC Response A32 In, if you can find one.

ST


----------



## waynehoskins (Apr 3, 2010)

For driving old dimmers with a modern board, the Response 32 Out is a good way to go. I have one at the church, and it did well until it had to make a trip back to ETC for repair earlier this year. Got a loaner while it was in the shop, and just got ours back this week. It's a good option.


----------



## dramatech (Apr 3, 2010)

NorthlightDMX.com has both solutions, for Analog to DMX and DMX to Analog at the best price. A call to James Cart at Northlight will give you a very good response and excellent solution. (by the way he has just changed his web address from some difficult thing to northlightDMX.com


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 3, 2010)

The reason I am trying to convert analog to DMX is as a quick fix. I have an old EC board that is about dead. I plan to convert the whole thing to ETC dimmers with an Express board once I can get it approved, but it's gov't so it is a bid thing and we have just spent about 2 million on the room so I have to wait my turn. I will bring the Leprecon dimmers over to run the houselights when I make that change. Then in the old room I will replace the existing dimmers with ETC dimmers and probably an Element board. 
I understand keeping the analog dimmers is less than perfect but simply a temp fix.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2010)

Pathway Connectivity Inc. - #1006 Amux (Analog-to-DMX)

24-channel 0-10vdc to DMX. 

If you'd like more information, please get in touch with me through our website.

Robert Armstrong
Technical Support
Pathway Connectivity


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 6, 2010)

mstaylor said:


> The reason I am trying to convert analog to DMX is as a quick fix. ... I understand keeping the analog dimmers is less than perfect but simply a temp fix.




derekleffew said:


> ... Converters are always specified as "what the console outputs" to "what the dimmers want."



I still don't think you're getting it, mstaylor. As best I can tell, you want a *DMX to Analog* converter, not the other way around.


----------



## JCarroll (Apr 6, 2010)

Look in the first reply... exactly what you need.
DMX from Console ->Converter->Analog to Dimmers


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 8, 2010)

You're exactly right, I said it wrong and kept saying it wrong. The convertor in the first response will do the trick unless somebody has a better idea.


----------



## Goatman (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello, I am searching for a device that would allow me to pull out the school's old Leprecon-500 to control some new LED lights. I looked through this site but was unable to find the specific thing I need.

I know that there are converters for using a DMX board with Analog (Cinch-Jones) dimmers, but are there converters/encoders that go the other direction, and where would I look to find one?

I've scoured Dove System's website to no avail and I've looked into the DMX-lator line, but to no avail. Does anyone have an idea of where I could find one before I start trying to string adapters I don't have together?

Thanks!


----------



## microstar (Oct 21, 2014)

Unless you can find something used on eBay, your most cost-effective approach is northlightdmx.com. Their 8-channel 0-10 analog to DMX encoder is $65. You will have to use multiples depending on number of channels you need converted. They are just assembled PC boards, so you will have to supply an enclosure, power supply, and connectors. Give James Cart a call and he will be glad to answer any questions I'm sure!


----------



## BobHealey (Oct 21, 2014)

Goatman said:


> Hello, I am searching for a device that would allow me to pull out the school's old Leprecon-500 to control some new LED lights. I looked through this site but was unable to find the specific thing I need.
> 
> I know that there are converters for using a DMX board with Analog (Cinch-Jones) dimmers, but are there converters/encoders that go the other direction, and where would I look to find one?
> 
> ...



Although the converters exist, that board is capped at 12 control channels. You're not going to have a lot of control over a pile of LEDs that want 3+ channels each. Its a bullet proof console (I know of a school that still has one from 1980 that gets broken out on occasion to drive equally old dimmers), but very very limited. For the money that will be spent on a converter, I'd look at upgrading the console to something that can handle LEDs well.


----------



## JD (Oct 21, 2014)

or simply add an inexpensive DMX based board to handle the LED fixtures. Somewhat awkward, but considering you can get a couple of hundred DXM channels on a Chauvet board for about $150, might be worth a try. 
(sample link, shop around.) http://www.proaudiostar.com/chauvet...gle_Shopping&gclid=CPGLv4Clv8ECFQMT7Aoda2gAQw


----------



## rbalewski (Oct 22, 2014)

Goatman said:


> Hello, I am searching for a device that would allow me to pull out the school's old Leprecon-500 to control some new LED lights. I looked through this site but was unable to find the specific thing I need.
> 
> I know that there are converters for using a DMX board with Analog (Cinch-Jones) dimmers, but are there converters/encoders that go the other direction, and where would I look to find one?
> 
> ...



Another option might be to get a USB to DMX dongle and some free lighting control software such as Magic Q or Q Light. You can probably find a suitable PC laying around the school somewhere to use, so for probably less than you'd pay for the analog-dmx converter system, you can buy the USB dongle and have a control system that actually understands LED and moving lights.

Good luck with the project!

Ron


----------



## Goatman (Oct 22, 2014)

I agree. I am personally a fan of the Enttec Open USB device connected to my computer running Q Light Controller Plus, but the school that I'm working with doesn't have their old computers anymore and have Chromebooks. Are there documented cases of QLC+ (or any other similar program) working on ChromeOS?


----------



## rbalewski (Oct 22, 2014)

Goatman said:


> I agree. I am personally a fan of the Enttec Open USB device connected to my computer running Q Light Controller Plus, but the school that I'm working with doesn't have their old computers anymore and have Chromebooks. Are there documented cases of QLC+ (or any other similar program) working on ChromeOS?



Q Light is an open source product which is also available for Linux, and I've seen articles where Chromebooks can run Linux via dual-boot or something called crouton. I never tried it, but since you have Chromebooks to play around with, it might be worth a bit of experimenting. Could be a fun challenge!

Good luck!

Ron


----------



## Goatman (Oct 24, 2014)

It seems like, for live show control, it would be best to eliminate as many variables as possible. I will look into crouton, but it would be great if someone knew of a DMX program specifically designed for ChromeOS.


----------



## AshleyB (Feb 21, 2019)

Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has since developed a DMX app for chromebooks. Looking for an easy way to get kids playing with it.


----------



## FMEng (Feb 22, 2019)

Anything is possible, but Chrome OS has 1% of the market, compared to macOS 13%, and Windows 82%. If you were writing software, which would you create for?


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Feb 22, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but...

I have used Doug Fleenor converters in multiple venues. They always work and Doug is a super-awesome guy.

http://www.dfd.com/anl2dmx.html

http://www.dfd.com/
Look under Interfaces

And some of the best gag-tech EVER!
http://www.dfd.com/pdf/shok-data.pdf
http://www.dfd.com/April_1_2011_data.html


----------



## JohnD (Feb 22, 2019)

AshleyB said:


> Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has since developed a DMX app for chromebooks. Looking for an easy way to get kids playing with it.


You might want to take a look at LS-Core.
There was some discussion of this in the LDI 2018 coverage. It is browser based and might be very usable. The Core does have 2 universes of DMX and supports a total of 8.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 23, 2019)

AshleyB said:


> Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has since developed a DMX app for chromebooks. Looking for an easy way to get kids playing with it.



The closest thing I've seen is Gantom Gplex which runs on a phone. http://www.gantom.com/controllers/gplexconnect/

Also, depending on your console there is likely an offline editor that can be used to program on a laptop. Sometimes it's fully functional and free, other times a dongle is required.


----------



## eadler (Feb 25, 2019)

You could possibly run OLA (on a Raspberry Pi even) and interface to it to show demonstrations with DMX - https://wiki.openlighting.org/index.php/Open_Lighting_Project


----------

